# Transportation from Orlando to Cruise Ship?



## GregT (Mar 12, 2012)

How have TUGgers gotten to the Disney cruise ship for a Saturday departure?

We're staying in Orlando for WDW adventures during the week (at a Marriott) and trying to figure how to get to the cruise ship?

Any recommendations here?  Thanks very much!


----------



## JimIg23 (Mar 13, 2012)

We did the same thing a few years back. we were in Orlando (marriott GV) for the day before and a week after a four day disney cruise.  we rented a car and parked at the cruise lot which is right across the street. It worked out cheaper for us and was very easy.  I don't remember the daily rates though.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2012)

A little Googling returned this result: http://www.fltours.com/rates.htm Looks like $300-$350 depending on the number of people traveling. Transfers to/from Port Canaveral are toward the bottom of the page.

Jim


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 13, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> A little Googling returned this result: http://www.fltours.com/rates.htm Looks like $300-$350 depending on the number of people traveling. Transfers to/from Port Canaveral are toward the bottom of the page.
> 
> Jim



We used them for transfers to Bay Lake Tower, since we came in late and BLT is usually the last stop on the Monorail Magic Express loop. 

Professional driver, I wouldn't hesitate to book them again.


----------



## suzort (Mar 13, 2012)

We always get a rental car through Thrifty in Orlando and make Cape Canaveral the drop off location.  Thrifty's shuttle will take you straight to the port.  I think the different drop off fee is about $50, but this has turned out to be the least expensive option for us.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 14, 2012)

*watch out*



suzort said:


> We always get a rental car through Thrifty in Orlando and make Cape Canaveral the drop off location.  Thrifty's shuttle will take you straight to the port.  I think the different drop off fee is about $50, but this has turned out to be the least expensive option for us.



I agree renting a car, driving, and dropping off at the port is the cheapest option but be careful. The road from Orlando to Port Canaveral is a HUGE speed trap.    Just drive the speed limit and you will be fine.


----------



## GeraldineT (Mar 14, 2012)

Mears has a shared shuttle to the port.  Very inexpensive.  Even more so if you don't mind traveling back to the airport.  Also a lot quicker from there as depending on where you are on the pickup schedule could add to the time.


----------



## GregT (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the excellent suggestions -- I've also heard of aceluxury.com, which seems like a good alternative too.  I'll report back on how the service goes.

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## Jacob85 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can check the service of LuxTransO as well. They offer quality service, friendly attitude and which is most important flat rates. You can check them on http://www.luxtranso.com


----------



## Jay MA (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the nice thing about taking Disney Cruise Line transportation (although its 50% more expensive) is that DCL will take your bags from outside your cabin and you never see them again until you arrive at your home airport.  This is free with DCL transportation.  Its much easier than paying a porter to collect your bags and tranport them through customs, then on to a bus, then to the airport check in counter.  

That being said, we took Lynx from MCO to the Courtyard Cape Canaveral and then to the ship and it was not bad.


----------

